# مـــــــــا  هــــــو الحــــــب؟؟؟



## girl_in_jesus (15 نوفمبر 2006)

ماهو الحب ومن هو فلانتينو????
تعتبر كلمة الحب، من أعظم الكلمات التي تسمعها الأذن، ويشعر بها القلب. 
ويرجع ذلك إلى التركيب النفسي والعاطفي الذي خلقه الله في الإنسان، فكل 
إنسان بحاجة لأن يكون محبوباً وبنفس الصورة هو بحاجة أن يحب. 
وحينما يشعر الإنسان أنه محبوب فإنه يشعر بالقيمة الذاتية، والأهمية 
الشخصية، والقبول من الآخر، وجميعها قيم داخلية يحتاج كل إنسان أن يشعر 
بها. 
ودائماً ما يبحث الإنسان عن الحب وسط أهله وأصدقائه و أقاربه وزملائه. ومن 
المعروف أنه كلما حصل الطفل الصغير على مزيداً من الحب - بطريقة سليمة 
خالية من التدليل الزائد - داخل نطاق الأسرة فإنه يكون أكثر اتزاناً في 
حياته التالية، فسيكولوجية الإنسان تقول أن أكثر الناس بحثاً عن الحب هم 
من لم يحصلوا عليه. وقد يتسبب هذا في الكثير من المشكلات النفسية 
والعاطفية التي تؤدي إلى القلق والتوتر، والسعي الخاطئ نحو ما يظنه 
الشخص حباً، ومحاولة جذب الانتباه التي تصل في بعض الحالات الخطيرة إلى 
محاولة الانتحار. 
ولذا فإنه من المهم جداً أن يشعر الشاب داخل أسرته وكنيسته بالحب من 
الجميع، وأن لا يكون هذا الحب مكافأة على السلوك الطيب للشاب، فالشاب 
يحتاج أن يكون محبوباً في أوقات الضعف والسقوط أكثر من أوقات القوة 
والانتصار. 
ومن الجميل أن تشعر أنه يوجد من يحبك في كل ظروف حياتك ومهما كانت حالتك 
الروحية أو النفسية أو الاقتصادية، ســواء كنت قائماً أو ساقطاً فالرب يحبك 
ويريد أن يشددك و يقيمك. يريد أن يقدم لك جميع حاجاتك الجسدية والنفسية 
والفكرية والروحية ، وفي محبته لك لن تشعر بأنك محروماً من الحب. 
لقد أعطانا السيد المسيح هذه المحبة كما يقول الرسول بولس في رسالته إلى 
رومية:" لان المسيح إذ كنا بعد ضعفاء مات في الوقت المعيّن لأجل الفجار. 
فانه بالجهد يموت أحد لأجل بار. ربما لأجل الصالح يجسر أحد أيضاً أن يموت. 
ولكن الله بيّن محبته لنا لأنه ونحن بعد خطاة مات المسيح لأجلنا. فبالأولى 
كثيرا ونحن متبرّرون الآن بدمه نخلص به من الغضب. لأنه إن كنا ونحن أعداء 
قد صولحنا مع الله بموت ابنه فبالأولى كثيرا ونحن مصالحون نخلص بحياته." 
(رومية 5 : 6-10). 
ويقول القديس يوحنا:" لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا 
يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية (يوحنا 3 : 16) ، "لأنه ليس 
لأحد حب أعظم من هذا أن يضع أحد نفسه لأجل أحبائه" (يو 15 : 13). 
ثق أيها الشاب أن الله يخاطبك في كل لحظة كما خاطب دانيال النبي في القديم 
قائلاً ً: "لأنك أنت محبوب" (دانيال 9 : 23). 
و الآن وقد علمت أنك محبوب جداً من الله فإنك تستطيع أن تقدم بعضاً من هذا 
الحب للمحيطين بك كما يخبرنا القديس يوحنا: "أيها الأحباء لنحب بعضنا 
بعضا لان المحبة هي من الله وكل من يحب فقد ولد من الله ويعرف الله" (1 يو 4 : 
7). 
وهذه هي حاجتك الثانية في هذا الموضوع، أن تحب. فحينما تحب تشعر أكثر 
بأنك شخصاً ناضجاً قادراً على العطاء. ولكن ولكي يكون كلامنا محدداً وواضحاً 
ينبغي أن نعلم ما هو الحب؟ 
توجد باللغة اليونانية ثلاث كلمات مختلفة تدل على كلمة الحب التي نقوم 
باستعمالها، وتمثل ثلاث مستويات: 
1. حب على المستوى الجسدي ، وهو ما يعرف بالحب الاستهلاكي أي محاولة إشباع 
الجسد على حساب الآخر، وهو ما يعرف بالشهوة الجسدية الشديدة ويسمى 
باليونانية erwv " إيروس" ومنه أخذت الكلمة الإنجليزية Erotic التي تعني 
شخصاً شهوانياً. ولم ترد هذه الكلمة مطلقاً في العهد الجديد رغم شيوع 
استخدامها بين اليونان في وقت كتابته. فلم يهتم الكتاب بها ، ولم يحسب 
لها حساباً، فهي ابعد ما تكـــون عن الحب الذي يطالبنا الله به ، أو الحب 
الذي نرضى به لأنفسنا أو لمحبوبنا.
2. حب على مستوى المشاعر والأحاسيس، ويشمل أحاسيس الصداقة النبيلة، 
والعطف والترحيب المتبادل ويسمى باليونانية filew "فيليو" ، وهو أرقى 
كثيراً من النوع السابق. 
3. حب الأغابيagaph وهو أعمق أنواع الحب وأعلاها وأكملها، ويرتبط بالإرادة 
والاتجاه والثبات فهو لا يتغير بتغير الظروف المحيطة، هو حب لا ينتظر 
المقابل، هو حب الله لكنيسته ، حب الله لك ولكل واحد، هو الحب المطلوب بين 
الزوج وزوجته ، بين الآباء وأولادهم، بيننا وبين إلهنا. 
الحب الباذل هو أن أعطي نفسي بالكلية للآخر دون انتظار المقابل عن هذا 
الحب، الحب الحقيقي هو ما تحدث الرسول بولس عنه في رسالة كورنثوس:" 
المحبة تتأنى وترفق.المحبة لا تحسد.المحبة لا تتفاخر ولا تنتفخ ولا تقبح ولا 
تطلب ما لنفسها ولا تحتد ولا تظن السوء ولا تفرح بالإثم بل تفرح بالحق 
وتحتمل كل شيء وتصدق كل شيء وترجو كل شيء وتصبر على كل شيء.المحبة لا 
تسقط أبدا". 
(1كو 13: 4-8) 
والآن هل اكتشفت بنفسك أن الحب الذي نراه على شاشات التليفزيون أو 
السينما في أغلب الأحوال ليس حباً حقيقياً، وأن كل حب لا يهتم بالآخر ولا يهدف 
إلى مصلحة الآخر، ولا يراعي شعور الآخر أو سمعة الآخر أو نجاح الآخر هو في 
الحقيقة ليس حباً. 
ونعود لنجيب عن السؤال: كيف اقدم الحب للآخرين؟ 
وللإجابة على هذا السؤال أقول لك أنه ينبغي أن تكون فالانتينو Valentine (
وهو الاسم الذي يطلقه البعض دون وعي على المحبين). 
ولكن،
هل تعرف من هو فالانتينو الذي تسمع عنه كثيراً، ويتردد اسمه مرتبطاً 
بالحب وعيد الحب؟ 
فالانتينو هو الأسقف فالانتين Bishop Valentine (ويوجد قديس آخر من الأتقياء 
يدعى بنفس الاسم وينسب إليه البعض العيد أيضاً) من أساقفة روما وقد استشهد 
من أجل الإيمان بالمسيح في عهد الإمبراطور كلوديوس الثاني يوم 14 فبراير 
سنة 270 ميلادية. وقد اشتهر هذا الأسقف بمحبته لجميع الناس، كما اشتهر بما 
قدمه من أعمال الشفقة والرحمة حتى أصبح رمزاً نابضاً للحب ، في حبه لإلهه 
الذي استشهد من أجل الإيمان به، وفي حبه لشعبه وأخوته بما قدم من 
أجلهم .وحينما أراد جيلاسيس Gelasius بابا روما سنة 496م أن يصنع عيداً 
للحب وجد أن هذا الأسقف يمثل الحب المسيحي الصادق فحدد يوم استشهاده 
ليكون عيدا للحب. 
وما زال معمولاً بهذا العيد حتى الآن، ولكنه تحول كثيراً عن الهدف المرجو 
منه ، وأصبح اسم فالانتينو - للأسف - مرتبطاً كثيراً بالمعنى الاستهلاكي للحب. 
والآن هل نتعرف معاً على بعض المجالات التي نستطيع من خلالها أن نقدم الحب 
للآخرين متمثلين بذلك الشهيد الذي شهد بحياته من أجل محبته في الملك 
المسيح. 

1.كن فالانتين، وقدم حبك في خدمة إلهك الذي مات من أجلك على عود الصليب 
وقام من أجلك. وفي هذا لا تحسب حساب للنفقة ، ولا تنتظر مقابل لحبك. ولكن 
لا تخف فهو يعطيك مائة ضعف في هذا الدهر ، وفي الدهر الآتي الحياة الأبدية 
(مرقس 10 : 30). 
2. كن فالانتين، وقدم حبك لكنيستك بكل عقائدها وطقوسها وخدماتها و آبائها 
وشعبها. احرص على خدمتها دون انتظار مقابل لهذا الحب. 
3. كن فالانتين، وقدم حبك لأسرتك ، الكبير والصغير، قدم الحب لكل من هو 
بحاجة إليه، احرص على عمل كل ما يفرح قلوبهم دون انتظار مقابل لهذا الحب
. 
4. كن فالانتين، وقدم حبك لمجتمعك الذي تعيش فيه ، احرص على دراستك ، 
تفوق ، كن عضوا صالحاً في مجتمعك، قدم الحب للجميع حتى الذين يسيئون 
إليك، ولا تنتظر شيئاً في مقابـل هذا الحب. 
5. كن فالانتين، وقدم حبك لكل محتاج للحب ، حباً نقياً صادقاً يصل بك ومن 
تحب إلى قلب الله الذي أحب الجميع ، قدم حبك في خدمة المحتاجين ، 
المعوزين، المرضى. قدم حبك للحزانى والمتألمين والمتضايقين. ولا تنتظر 
شيئاً في مقابل هذا الحب. 
ويبقى العديد من المجالات التي يستطيع الإنسان أن يقدم الحب من خلالها ، 
ولعل أحد أهم هذه المجالات هو تقديم الحب للزوجة أو الزوج من خلال سر 
الزواج المسيحي المقدس وذلك في الوقت المناسب الذي يحدده الله لك، فلا 
تنشغل بذلك كثيراً الآن ، واعلم أن لكل شئ تحت السماء وقت، فاهتم اليوم 
بدراستك، وحقق أهدافك، وعش حياة الحب والعطاء من الآن لتتمكن في المستقبل 
من إشباع بيتك وأولادك بهذا الحب المستمد من محبة الله  

منقول من الجروب نظرا لاهميته


----------



## tina_tina (15 نوفمبر 2006)

جميل اوى اوى اوى اوى
وطويل اوىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى​


----------



## ramyghobrial (16 نوفمبر 2006)

*مية مية يابسمة *
و الآن وقد علمت أنك محبوب جداً من الله فإنك تستطيع أن تقدم بعضاً من هذا 
الحب للمحيطين بك كما يخبرنا القديس يوحنا: "أيها الأحباء لنحب بعضنا 
بعضا لان المحبة هي من الله وكل من يحب فقد ولد من الله ويعرف الله" (1 يو 4 : 
7).


----------



## girl_in_jesus (16 نوفمبر 2006)

*معلش يا تينا انا عارفه انه طويل يارب تكونى استفدتى

وشكرا لمرورك انتى ورامى فعلا محبه ربنا بالعالم وما فيه

اشكرك يا الله لانك تحبنى فى كل حال ولا تتركنى ابدااا*


----------



## answer me muslims (16 نوفمبر 2006)

يوجد انواع كثيرة من الحب 
ولكن افضل واحلا انواع الحب
هو ان تحب اكثر ماتحب نفسك


----------



## artamisss (16 نوفمبر 2006)

*مش عارفه ليه انا بحس ان عمرنا ماهانقدر نوصل لمرحله الاغابى  دى ابدا 
لاننا بشر  انما ربنا اعلى مننا  واعلى من  اى حاجه  فا علشان كده  هو  اللى قادر يحب الاغابى 
 لكن مش احنا *


----------



## girl_in_jesus (16 نوفمبر 2006)

*



			الحب الحقيقي هو ما تحدث الرسول بولس عنه في رسالة كورنثوس:" 
المحبة تتأنى وترفق.المحبة لا تحسد.المحبة لا تتفاخر ولا تنتفخ ولا تقبح ولا 
تطلب ما لنفسها ولا تحتد ولا تظن السوء ولا تفرح بالإثم بل تفرح بالحق 
وتحتمل كل شيء وتصدق كل شيء وترجو كل شيء وتصبر على كل شيء.المحبة لا 
تسقط أبدا".
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ده اللى تقصده يا انسرر وده فعلا ملخص الحب الحقيقي اللى البشر يقدرواا يعملوه مع ان ده صعب كماان ونادر انه يحصل مرسيي لمروكم *


----------



## answer me muslims (17 نوفمبر 2006)

جميل ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## girl_in_jesus (17 نوفمبر 2006)

*



			مش عارفه ليه انا بحس ان عمرنا ماهانقدر نوصل لمرحله الاغابى دى ابدا 
لاننا بشر انما ربنا اعلى مننا واعلى من اى حاجه فا علشان كده هو اللى قادر يحب الاغابى 
لكن مش احنا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


انا اعتقد يا دودو  ان المرحله دى مش بتاعتنا اصلا

مرسيي ليك يا انسرر*


----------



## shoda424 (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: مـــــــــا  هــــــو الحــــــب؟؟؟*

انا عاجبنى كلامك قوى 
بس انا اسالك سوال:
هل اللى انت قولتيه ده موجود فعلا ولاده مجرد كلام نظرى ؟وهل ده فعلا موجود فى واقعنا؟
بصراحد الحب قل فى الدنيا الحاجة الوحيدة اللى ممكن تصدقيها هو حبك لربنا والعيلة بس مش اكتر
انا من تجربتى فى الحب لقيت ان الحب ليس الا مصلحة اكتر من راحة وتفاهم لو الانسان اللى قدامك عاوز منك حاجة هايفهمك قوى ولو مش عاوز هايتجاهلك


----------



## shoda424 (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: مـــــــــا  هــــــو الحــــــب؟؟؟*

على فكرة انا عضو جديد لانج واتمنى تقبلينى


----------



## remorb (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: مـــــــــا  هــــــو الحــــــب؟؟؟*



shoda424 قال:


> انا عاجبنى كلامك قوى
> بس انا اسالك سوال:
> هل اللى انت قولتيه ده موجود فعلا ولاده مجرد كلام نظرى ؟وهل ده فعلا موجود فى واقعنا؟
> بصراحد الحب قل فى الدنيا الحاجة الوحيدة اللى ممكن تصدقيها هو حبك لربنا والعيلة بس مش اكتر
> انا من تجربتى فى الحب لقيت ان الحب ليس الا مصلحة اكتر من راحة وتفاهم لو الانسان اللى قدامك عاوز منك حاجة هايفهمك قوى ولو مش عاوز هايتجاهلك



الكلام الذي كتبته جيرل 
أهنئها على اختيار الموضوع فهو جميل جداً جداً
وتحضرني هنا الآية التي كتبت "أيها الأحباء لنحب بعضنا بعضا لان المحبة هي من الله وكل من يحب فقد ولد من الله ويعرف الله" (1 يو 4 : 7). 
والحب ده موجود فعلاً ياشودا .. إذا أحبيت من قلبك لا تنتظر رد الحب من الآخرين..
أما إذا انتظرت رد الحب منهم .. فأنت لا تحب من قلبك ولكنك تحب لتحب..
حب بلا مقابل .. الحب ليس مصلحة.. 
الحب للتملك عاوز منك حاجه.. ليس حباً ..
الحب هو عطاء بلا أخذ.. حب أنت أولاً تجد من حولك محتاجين لحبك..
المحبة من الله فهي عطية منه وليست منك.. 
إذا كنت ابن لله فعلاً فأنت مولود منه وهو محبة وعلمنا كيف نحب الآخرين..
إذا لم يكن لي محبة فأنا نحاساً يطن أو صنجاً يرن إرجع إلي 1 كورنثوس الإصحاح 13
إصحاح المحبة..


----------



## girl_in_jesus (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: مـــــــــا  هــــــو الحــــــب؟؟؟*

*فعلا الحب ده موجود واتمنى تحسوه وتعيشوه
ربنا يباركم وشكرا لمروركم​*


----------



## ناجى عدلى زكى (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مـــــــــا  هــــــو الحــــــب؟؟؟*

ان الحب من صفات الله ولو لم يحبنا ما كان تم الخلاص هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد وان نفس لم يشرق الحب فيها هى نفس نجهل ما هى انا بالحب قد عرفت نفسى وبالحب قد عرفت الله وكل تعامل الرب معنا كان بالحب وذلك ليس لنا استحقاق لكن لبر الله وصدق مواعيده والر يكمل لنا  ان نكون دائما قادرين على الحبوشكرا لكم:lightbulb:


----------



## بنت الفادى (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مـــــــــا  هــــــو الحــــــب؟؟؟*

هو الحب موجود
اجمل كلمه تعشها وتحسها
بس فين الحب هو دا السوال؟
دلوقتى محدش يصدق انسان يقول بحبك
وانا عن نفسى مش بثق فى اى حد يقولهالى لانه بيقولها لمصلحه
مفيش حب نقى من غير مصلحه ممكن يكون موجود بس مش فى زمنا دا
سيبك انت مفيش احلى من الحب الالهى 
هو اللى مضمون
موضوع رائع يا بسومه ربنا معاكى ويساعدك​


----------



## girl_in_jesus (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مـــــــــا  هــــــو الحــــــب؟؟؟*

*اكيد مفيش حب مضمون فى الأرض
الحب الألهى ده حاجه تانيه
مرسيي لمرورك يا بنت الفادى​*


----------



## joyce2 (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مـــــــــا  هــــــو الحــــــب؟؟؟*

 
بجد الموضوع جميل ومفيدة بس فى عبارة مهمة جدا فى الحب ذكرت فى الموضوع وهى

 أن كل حب لا يهتم بالآخر ولا يهدف إلى مصلحة الآخر، ولا يراعي شعور الآخر أو سمعة الآخر أو نجاح الآخر هو في الحقيقة ليس حباً.


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مـــــــــا  هــــــو الحــــــب؟؟؟*

*موضوع جميل قوي 000 شكرا 
الحب هو قيم ومعاني سامية جدا00 غير موجودة في عصرنا الحالي الا فيما نادر جدا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مـــــــــا  هــــــو الحــــــب؟؟؟*

اللى اعرفه انا عن الحب بكل انواعه أنه احتواء للاخر ..... انتماء وا حساس بالشركه فى كل حاجه.....وعدم القدره  على الاستغناء.....ولكن السؤال هو هل هناك حب حر؟و هل قيود الحب تقلل من قيمته؟


----------



## MarMar2004 (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مـــــــــا  هــــــو الحــــــب؟؟؟*

الموضوع مفيد جدا يا جيرل ومه جدا لينا كلنا انا اول مرة اعرف ان في قديس اسمه فالانتين واول مرة اعرف ان يوم عيد الحب هو موافق لعيد استشهاد هذا القديس مرسي كتير علي المعلومات والموضوع المهم ده وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## ناجى عدلى زكى (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مـــــــــا  هــــــو الحــــــب؟؟؟*

الحب موجود وموجود دائما مدام الله موجود فالله هو الحب لان الله محبه والحب انواع ودرجات فاى حب تقصدين قد تكون طريقه الحب خطاء او ان العلاقه خلت من كون الرب فيها لما كنت بتتكلم مع الاخر كنت بتتكلم فى ايه هل كان الحب مقدس فى المسيح كان الكلام فيه حب المسيح وبذله اما انها عواطف ساذجه ظننا انها حب مع انها ممكن تكون خواء عاطفى ولانك تريد الحب صدقت وهم من خيالك هل الاخر كان على نفس المستوى ام انها كانت رغبه؟ لم نسال انفسنا قبل ان نقع فى المحذور ونلوم على الحب  يقول رب المجد (ويكون فيهم الحب الذى احببتنى به)ان حب يخلوا من وجود الله فيه ليس حب وانما؟راجع نفسك ولاتفقد الثقه فى الحب (لان الخب هو الله ) احب الله العالم ويذل ابنه من اجل العالم فالحب من الله دائما فقط ان يكون طاهر باسمه والله يعطيكم عيون وقلوب لترى امين


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مـــــــــا  هــــــو الحــــــب؟؟؟*

موضوع زي العسل


----------



## العجايبي (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مـــــــــا  هــــــو الحــــــب؟؟؟*

*موضوع جميل جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا وعجبنى كل كلمة فيه*


----------



## G E O R G E (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مـــــــــا  هــــــو الحــــــب؟؟؟*

شكرا ليكى على الموضوع الجميل قوى دة بس فعلأ الحب ارقى مشاعر فالدنيا حتى علأاقة ربنا بينا بنقول( الله محبة)


----------



## ناجى عدلى زكى (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مـــــــــا  هــــــو الحــــــب؟؟؟*

ان نفس لم يشرق الحب فيها        هى نفس تجهل ماهى                 انا بالحب عرفت نفسى          وبالحب عرفت الله


----------



## ناجى عدلى زكى (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مـــــــــا  هــــــو الحــــــب؟؟؟*

واعظم حب كان على الصليب حب باذل حب بلا مقابل حب حتى بعد الخيانه حب حتى لو كنا غير امناء هو احبنا محبه ابديه ومياه كثيره لا تطفىء المحبه


----------



## girl_in_jesus (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مـــــــــا  هــــــو الحــــــب؟؟؟*

*


ناجى عدلى زكى قال:



			الحب موجود وموجود دائما مدام الله موجود فالله هو الحب لان الله محبه والحب انواع ودرجات فاى حب تقصدين قد تكون طريقه الحب خطاء او ان العلاقه خلت من كون الرب فيها لما كنت بتتكلم مع الاخر كنت بتتكلم فى ايه هل كان الحب مقدس فى المسيح كان الكلام فيه حب المسيح وبذله اما انها عواطف ساذجه ظننا انها حب مع انها ممكن تكون خواء عاطفى ولانك تريد الحب صدقت وهم من خيالك هل الاخر كان على نفس المستوى ام انها كانت رغبه؟ لم نسال انفسنا قبل ان نقع فى المحذور ونلوم على الحب  يقول رب المجد (ويكون فيهم الحب الذى احببتنى به)ان حب يخلوا من وجود الله فيه ليس حب وانما؟راجع نفسك ولاتفقد الثقه فى الحب (لان الخب هو الله ) احب الله العالم ويذل ابنه من اجل العالم فالحب من الله دائما فقط ان يكون طاهر باسمه والله يعطيكم عيون وقلوب لترى امين
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


كلام حلو اوى
وفعلا لا مقارنه بين محبه ربنا ومحبة البشر
دى بجد احساس ودى احساس تانى ولازم نشكر ربنا على احساس الحب البشرى  لانه هو اللى بيدينا الاحساس ده
مرسيي لمروركم*​


----------



## أرزنا (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مـــــــــا  هــــــو الحــــــب؟؟؟*

*سلام المسيح:*

*شكرا على النقلة*


----------



## فتاة الكنيسة (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مـــــــــا  هــــــو الحــــــب؟؟؟*

الموضوع جميل جدا ونقاطه واضحة ولكن لا أحد يطبقه لأن اليوم الحب هو حب النفس فقط للأسف


----------



## ناجى عدلى زكى (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مـــــــــا  هــــــو الحــــــب؟؟؟*

ان الله الذى احبنا رغم  خطايانا الكثيره يثمر فى قلوبنا ويشرق بحبه فقط يطلب ان نعطيه هذه القلوب كى يطهرها بحبه والله الحافظ قادر ان يحفظنا فى اسمه مبطل كل مشةره ومكيده ضدنا يارب اعطنا قلوب تعرف كيف تحب وعيون محبتك كى ترى كيف يكون الحب واعطنا حبا مقدسا فيك حتى لاتنكسر قلوبنا امين:yaka:


----------



## shamiran (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مـــــــــا  هــــــو الحــــــب؟؟؟*

يوجد انواع كثيرة من الحب 
ولكن افضل واحلا انواع الحب
هو ان تحب اكثر ماتحب نفسك


----------



## اريو (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مـــــــــا  هــــــو الحــــــب؟؟؟*

كلام جميل احسنت


----------



## ناجى عدلى زكى (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مـــــــــا  هــــــو الحــــــب؟؟؟*

ان الحب هو لغه السماء لانه لو لم يحبنا اولا ماصلب عنا وعندما سؤل رب المجد عن الوصيه الاعظم قال تحب الرب الهك وقريبك كنفسك اراد بذلك ان يجعل اليهود يفهمون الحب الشامل وفى العهد الجديد جعل الحب لكل العالم وليس للقريب منى او قريبى فى الجسد  ولكن المطلق ولم يحبس الحب على جنس من البشر ولكن للكل ليتنا نفهم معنى الحب لانه بالحب نغلب لان الحب قوى ومياه كثيره لاتطفئه فقط اعرف كيف تحب وليكن المسيح فى الحب لانه الحب السامى يارب اعطنا كيف نحبك امين:yaka:


----------



## رانا (10 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مـــــــــا  هــــــو الحــــــب؟؟؟*

الحب عظيم وهو دا فعلا الحب والانسان لا يستطيع ان يحب اللة الذى لم ي يشاهده الا وان يحب الاخرين المحطين به 
ومن الملاحظ ان اول عن الحبوالثانية هىحبوا بعضكم بعض واخر وصية الرب قال وصية جديدة انا اعطيكم ان تحبوا بعضكم بعض


----------



## rosemary84 (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مـــــــــا  هــــــو الحــــــب؟؟؟*

الله محبة ونحن خلقنا على صورة الله فبالحب نسعد الاخرين ونسعد بسعادتهم فالحب عطاء​


----------



## star love (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مـــــــــا  هــــــو الحــــــب؟؟؟*

بجد الموضوع جميل جدا وفعلا ان الحب اسمى شئ فى الوجود وكلمة حب بتشمل معانى كتييييييييييييييير بتشمل التضحية وعدم حب الذات عدم الانانية فان الحب اساس كل الصفات الجميلة 
                                                                                          مرسيه جدا على الموضوع الجميل ده


----------



## مسلمة واعتز 2 (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مـــــــــا  هــــــو الحــــــب؟؟؟*

كما ذكرت من قبل ان وجودى هنا لتصحيح المعلومات الخاطئة فالحب هوة حب الله  اما مالغير ذلك فما هوة الا ابداعات


----------



## cuteledia (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مـــــــــا  هــــــو الحــــــب؟؟؟*

شكـــــــــــرا علي الموضوع الجميل ده
يسوع يبارك خدمتك


----------



## بنت الرعي (15 يوليو 2008)

جميل ربنا يبارك خدمتك لاجل المزيد


----------



## العيون الجريئة (21 يوليو 2008)

اى حب التى تتكلمين عنة 

الحب الذى ينتهى من احد الطرفين على كلمة قسمة ونصيب

للاسف هذة هى الشماعة التى اصبحنا نعلق علينا فشلها ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله


----------



## eriny roro (26 سبتمبر 2008)

مرسى على الموضوع الرائع بس مفيش حب صادق الايام دى

عايزة اسال سوال لية الحب بيبعد الاصدقاء عن بعض؟


----------



## رانا (8 ديسمبر 2008)

ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع بالرغم من طوله الا انه رائع بجد​


----------



## kalimooo (8 ديسمبر 2008)

girl_in_jesus موضوع رائع 
شكرا ليكي
سلام المسيح​


----------

